# 2011 24 Hours of Nurburgring: Audi Perspective Class-by-Class



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Trying to explain to someone what racing is like at the famed Nürburgring Nordschleife is incredibly difficult. The twenty-four-hour race event held each June runs on the combined Nordschliefe and Formula 1 tracks at Germany’s famed Nürburgring. Together the two tracks require a driver to cover 25.3 kilometers (15.7 miles!) to make a full lap. If you took the combined length of a lap at Road America, Road Atlanta, Laguna Seca and Lime Rock you would still be over five miles short of a lap at the Nürburgring. The track was built in a dense forest winding up and down several mountains in the Eiffel region of Germany in 1927. With over 990 feet of elevation change (more than a 50-story skyscraper) the track winds through 74 turns up and down hills, over blind crests and around turns that punish every type of race car. In 1976, the last Formula 1 race was held at the old Nordschleife, as it was deemed too unsafe for modern Formula 1 cars. The track has long been a one-way public road accessible to motorists when there isn't a race event, testing or inclement weather. And, when the track is available to the public, anyone can pay €25 to drive a lap of the circuit. This includes motorcycles, cars, buses and RVs, so things can be a bit dicey getting around the various slow and fast moving obstructions. 

* Full Story *


----------

